

Ask HN: Is there an open standard to replace SMS online? - pspeter3

I think that XMPP is great for instant messaging but doesn&#x27;t really reflect how people use communications most of the time which is basically asynchronous messaging. Is there something to replace SMS&#x2F;MMS and be open like email? I feel like Apple, Google and Facebook are trying to control the space right now with iMessage, Hangouts and Messenger respectively
======
yk
Whats wrong with email? Everyone has a mail address, it is free and a well
understood protocol. ( The only potential problem I see is, that mail clients
are perhaps too heavy in comparison with SMS or IM.)

~~~
pspeter3
Yeah, I think it's a design problem in some ways. Also having the distribution
be fast enough so that way it can be almost real time chat would be important.

~~~
Zash
If distribution has to be fast, then what's wrong with XMPP?

~~~
pspeter3
I feel that XMPP is difficult and doesn't work with mobile as well. I was more
thinking on the lines of being able to support GCM and APN

~~~
Zash
You know that GCM and APN are built on XMPP right?

~~~
pspeter3
I did not. That's really cool!

